# AT9 Dish -> WB68 MULTISWITCH ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My contact from DirecTV has informed that the only multiswitch that is 100% compatible with the AT9 dish is the Zinwell WB68 (as of 2/14/2006)

The 6802 that some of us (including myself) works today... but down the road when additional items are implemented, we will have problems. 
This "fact" is not a surprise to most... it is just that over the past few months, people have had the 6802 installed and it worked fine... thus prompting the confusion that maybe it was just a slight model number tweek.

So... those of you that don't have an AT9 dish installed. Demand a WB68, or at least in writing from the installer company they will return with a WB68 if all they have is a 6802...

If you already have a 6802... not sure what we can do yet.

*NOTE*
This doesn't mean you can't have other switches in your setup.
Me personally, I have my 6802 sending 4 of it's outputs to my splitter/multiswitch array feeding my other 5 DirecTivo units. Then the H20 is connected directly to the 6802.


----------



## Texlonghorn (Feb 10, 2006)

I took you that last week


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Texlonghorn said:


> I took you that last week


I think you ment TOLD me that last week.

And yes, I agree.. others have told me that... and on that regards I posted the question to the TECH people at DirecTV... as I had a WORKING 6802 in my basement.

So while I didn't disagree, I just had a working solution in my posession...
I don't mind being corrected... not at all. (okay... maybe a little)

I started this thread as a one stop... sit at the top, so no one else gets a 6802 and has a broken connection when the time comes (or at least they can start getting it corrected now)


----------



## ScoB (Dec 25, 2005)

I would believe that if your installation company put in the older Zinwell switch with your AT9 - D* will certainly replace it for free if it can't be used due to future technology. They were supposed to install the W68 in the first place. I would call and tell them and have it noted on your account.


----------



## spindoctor59 (Mar 4, 2006)

Does the Zinwell W68 have the ability to be cascaded or conected to the Spaun DMSS51602NF multiswitch (5x16). I need to have the ability to connect up to 8 Directv DVRs.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

You won't be able to use the Spaun for any MPEG4 equipment downstream. You can put two WB68s in parallel using four 5-2300MHz splitters. That will provide 16 outputs.


----------



## spindoctor59 (Mar 4, 2006)

greywolf said:


> You won't be able to use the Spaun for any MPEG4 equipment downstream. You can put two WB68s in parallel using four 5-2300MHz splitters. That will provide 16 outputs.


I understand there might be a problem if there a long cable runs. The WB68 multiswitch is not powered whereas the spaun product is, does one run the risk of having a weak signal at the reciever in this instance? The tech. guys at Sold Signal say that Spaun has a product coming soon to address this issue. I'm waiting to hear from Spaun themselves. Lets see what they say. Never mind that the technical support at Directv said that the current Spaun multiswitch is okay. Calgon take me away.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

The spec for MPEG4 equipment is for 100% copper center conductors instead of the usual copper coated steel. Remember there will be a lot of receivers providing power though. Use all port power passing splitters if putting two WB68s in parallel. Anyway, the 99 bird is not yet delivering signals and it's the one that will have the most problems with the old multiswitch. I'm sure we'll see more multiswitches for the new equipment before too long.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

greywolf said:


> I'm sure we'll see more multiswitches for the new equipment before too long.


Spaun is rumored to have their AT9 compatible switch out in a couple of weeks. I have always thought of Spaun as very well made, but overpriced multiswitches. But if they have a new 6x16 switch that is *powered*, then I will bite the bullet and get one. With the length of runs I have, I really need a powered switch to make sure I don't have problems.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Uh oh...just read this thread...and they installed the AT9 today....

...with a Zinwell 4803 (4x8) switch. WHAT DO I DO??? Complain to DirecTV?? Will it work??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

a 4803? 

DEFINENTLY give them a call...... You will only be able to see the original 3 sats with that 101,110,119 You won't be able to see any of the new ones (aka... the MPEG4 stuff)


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah...calling didn't help...I got forwarded to "Advanced Technical Support" where the guy kept saying "how do you KNOW you don't have the right multiswitch??"

It's seeing 103, but not getting signal on any transponders...which it also does when bypassing the switch...which makes me suspect misalignment. 


DAMNIT.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My contact from DirecTV has informed that the only multiswitch that is 100% compatible with the AT9 dish is the Zinwell WB68 (as of 2/14/2006)


Got this e-mail this morning from Spaun:


> Currently, Spaun/USA has prototype for a new multiswitch that will be
> compatible with DirecTV's new 5 LNB system. This multiswitch should be out
> next month - the 12 and 16 way models.
> 
> ...


----------



## seit (Mar 29, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Got this e-mail this morning from Spaun:


I have only 1 TV that is HD. I also have a couple other 5x8 switches (4 sat,1 Ant) I WAS going to use for this until I found out that there are 5 stinking LNBs.

If I have the one WBC that will have 8 outputs of all sats, can I take 4 of those and put them into a 5x8 powered switch (not using the ant input of the 5x8 switch of course), and then have all 8 of those outputs be everything but HD???

Marty


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, you can do exactly what you want. Feed the dish into the compatible multiswitch, and then take 4 feeds to your other multiswitch (or array of multiswitches)... this is EXACTLY what I do now.

After that, you will not be able to see the extra 2 SAT's in the other 5x8 switch..... 
You will still get some HD content on those... the HD content that remain on the 101, 110, and 119 SATs will be on all 12 outputs


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

seit said:


> I have only 1 TV that is HD. I also have a couple other 5x8 switches (4 sat,1 Ant) I WAS going to use for this until I found out that there are 5 stinking LNBs.
> 
> Marty


Just to make sure you are aware of this - the dish has 5 LNBs, but there are only four cables that come off the dish, not five.


----------



## seit (Mar 29, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Just to make sure you are aware of this - the dish has 5 LNBs, but there are only four cables that come off the dish, not five.


So I could feed all 4 lines into a switch (like my Perfect Vision PVMS5X8 - which claims HD compat but I guess just not for the locals), and all the HD content except the locals will still be there, right? I guess that is ok. The normal locals could be watched in that case (for now).

Marty


----------



## licensed2bill (Mar 20, 2006)

I bit the bullet and signed up for DirecTV today. I ordered the HD DVR, a second HD receiver and 2 standard receivers. I told the CSR that I definately wanted the Zinwell WB68 splitter and she noted that for the installer. We'll see if he brings it. If not, I'll send him away and see what happens. 

Thanks for the advice, wish me luck.


----------



## tager (Apr 12, 2006)

licensed2bill said:


> I bit the bullet and signed up for DirecTV today. I ordered the HD DVR, a second HD receiver and 2 standard receivers. I told the CSR that I definately wanted the Zinwell WB68 splitter and she noted that for the installer. We'll see if he brings it. If not, I'll send him away and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, wish me luck.


well the installer only carris that mutiswich only but its not compatible with the 95 dish its has a defect


----------



## ckinninger (Jul 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ...I have my 6802 sending 4 of it's outputs to my splitter/multiswitch array feeding my other 5 DirecTivo units. Then the H20 is connected directly to the 6802.


Earl and Co,

Can I can go from a wb68 and power the mpeg-4 hd dvr with two outputs and feed 3 pairs into 3 3x8 multiswitch and still get 101 on those 24 outputs? i can't see how that would work but i want to make sure i am not missing the obvious. if yes, just set the receivers to round dish that are connected to the 3x8? or is any multiswitch downstream from the wb68 must be the 5x4 22k or wb68?

Also, if i want to fully upgrade this thing... if i want 24 outputs of the full at9 i'd put 3 wb68 and feed them with 4*3way 2300mhz splitters from at9? should be ok?

Thanks,

CK


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You only need to feed two lines into the 3x8 multiswitch - the third input is for an OTA antenna.

This will work if you only need signals from the 101 satellite. You will not get 110 and 119 (HD or locals in some markets or Spanish). If that will work for you, then run 2 outputs from the WB68 into the13V and 18V ports of your 3x8.

If you need 110 and/or 119, then you have to use a 4x8 or 5x8 with 4 lines coming from the WB68 to it's inputs.

Carl


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

The 10-250 HD Tivo's require two separate cables from the dish/multiswitch brvcause it has two internal sat tuners inside. What about the new HR20-700 DVR's? Do they require two separate cables from the dish/multiswitch? Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

HDNut said:


> The 10-250 HD Tivo's require two separate cables from the dish/multiswitch brvcause it has two internal sat tuners inside. What about the new HR20-700 DVR's? Do they require two separate cables from the dish/multiswitch? Thanks.


Neither DVR "requires" both tuners be enabled. But they do both provide dual tuners, which need two connections from the dish/multiswitch if you want that feature.


----------



## jmo1 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have the AT9 dish, and tomorrow an installer is coming to set up a new HR20 as well as set up 2 new outlets...I am going from 3 to 5 receivers in my house, hence I need a new 6x8 multiswitch. 

I called DirecTV to ask for the Zinwell WB68 multiswitch, and an "advanced technical specialist" at DirecTV told me that it doesn't matter what switch is used...To quote, "a multiswitch is a multiswitch".

Earl, is your post still valid regarding this multiswitch? I couldn't get anywhere when I spoke with DirecTV regarding this multiswitch.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes you must have the WB68 for the new Mpeg4 satellites. Even if you don't have hd locals available yet, you will need the multiswitch when they begin to use the new satellites set to launch next year.


----------



## jmo1 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! I guess my installer will just plug in whichever multiswitch he wants to, and when I can't get the new stuff to work I will have to set up another service call. Sheesh.


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

Since most of the posts on this thread are a few months old, can someone in the know re-verify that the WB68 is still the only "good" multiswitch? I have an HR20 install coming in two weeks and want to make certain that the right equipment is used.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, that is the correct and only one that should be used with the AT-9 dish and HD receivers.


----------



## dtvmiami (Sep 3, 2006)

Damm it! I wish I would have read this thread b4 my install. 

Today is my install date and the guy shows up with a HR20.

Then, he tells me my multiswitch needs more power and that I need a 6X8 multiswitch.

So he left to get one in another city, said he'll come back in 1 hour.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Since so many new people are getting AT-9's installed; I am taking DTVmiami up on his suggestion to stick this thread again.


----------



## tinpaul (Aug 23, 2006)

I have H20 and 5 LNB with one HDTV set and no Multiswitch, is that a good or bad thing???????


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

tinpaul said:


> I have H20 and 5 LNB with one HDTV set and no Multiswitch, is that a good or bad thing???????


You are fine. The multiswitch is only needed if you want more than 4 connections.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

tinpaul said:


> I have H20 and 5 LNB with one HDTV set and no Multiswitch, is that a good or bad thing???????


Yes that's an OK setup. The AT9 dish can provide 4 outputs on its own. If you need more than that then you need the multiswitch, if not none is required.


----------



## tinpaul (Aug 23, 2006)

Kool! Thanks, I was wondering there for a minute.


----------



## scorom (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My contact from DirecTV has informed that the only multiswitch that is 100% compatible with the AT9 dish is the Zinwell WB68 (as of 2/14/2006)
> 
> The 6802 that some of us (including myself) works today... but down the road when additional items are implemented, we will have problems.
> This "fact" is not a surprise to most... it is just that over the past few months, people have had the 6802 installed and it worked fine... thus prompting the confusion that maybe it was just a slight model number tweek.
> ...


Will the WB68 work when cascaded? I am replacing my old 6/8 multiswitches (TREK) which work with everything currently. When I hook up my new HR20 it takes about 2-3 hours to complete setup and then the video and audio are choppy. Will switching to the WB68's correct this for me? My singles on the HR20 read in the high 80's and low 90's. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## letsjet (Jan 25, 2006)

To see if they had any updates on their mulitswitches. I was told the WBS version is a new product and available for the AT-9.

Though it looks like a 4x , so is this going to be good with the new birds flying soon?

Is this better then the WB68?


----------



## letsjet (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd like to post the link but I need 5 posts before I can.

Sorry, was trying to make it easy for you...


----------



## letsjet (Jan 25, 2006)

Post 6

here is the link

They say they are in stock

http://www.spaun.com/products_wideband.htm


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Earl, can you help me out please? I am having an install of the HR20 and AT-9 dish and DTV is telling me that I don't need the 6x8 multiswitch. When set up I will have one R-15 with two cables and one HR-20 with two cables. I currently have a 3x4 multiswitch. Will I need the 6x8 multiswitch? DTV installation says no, but from what I've read here, the answer seems like it should be yes.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The internal switch of the AT-9 has four outputs so you won't need an additional switch.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> The internal switch of the AT-9 has four outputs so you won't need an additional switch.


Even though the switch I currently have only has three inputs?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

The AT9 dish supports four lines without needing any switch. Because you have 2 DVRs that require a total of four lines, D* will not provide the switch. As far as you having the 3x4, for this installation you would be bypassing your switch all together and running lines directly from the dish to your two DVRs.

If you have a central location your lines will run to, that's fine. You would just connect the lines using barrel connectors to go straight from dish to DVR instead of having the switch in there. Using the barrels at your central location will allow for a switch (at this point the WB68) to be added rather easily at a later date.


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

letsjet said:


> Post 6
> 
> here is the link
> 
> ...


Spaun website seems to indicate this will also work with the AT9 ... anyone tried and verified yet?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I didn't see a price, but i bet it's a LOT more than the Zinwell WB68!


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> Even though the switch I currently have only has three inputs?


Sorry I was being brain dead when I got the replies, I understand now.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

I already had a Zinwell 6802. I had the AT-9 with HR20 installed last week, but for reasons I don't want to go into, I only had the installer hook up the new box, so he didn't bring a WB68. My area does not yet have any Ka signals, so I figured I could keep using the 6802. When I tried to add in my old Series 2s via the 6802, I was having major switching problems, for example, the series 2 couldn't see 101, the HR20 couldn't see 119. Is there some other compatibility issue btw AT-9 and 6802 besides that the 6802 can't pass the higher-frequency Ka signals?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a question that I haven't seen addressed yet. With the HR20 today, the installer brought me one WB68. I was using a Zinwell 4803. I've read the posts about cascading the 4803 from four outputs from the WB68 but I'm wondering if I can use the method of getting four of the power pass splitters and connection both multiswitches to the splitters. I understand about making sure that the same voltage/tone port on each switch must be to the same splitter, but I'm wondering if it will work mixing two different types of multiswitches in one setup. Has anyone tried this? I'm one port away from needing more than four outputs from the WB68. Thanks for any suggestions.

GH


----------



## vic3435 (Nov 24, 2005)

zinwell has a wb616 multiswitch out for directv most installers dont have it yet


----------



## cal87 (Sep 6, 2006)

Posted this on the HR20 ordering forum. This is probably a better place.

Is there a problem using the multiswitches with the HR20s? I read somewhere as a suggestion if you were having some sort of problem, disconnect from the multiswitch and hook directly to the dish.

I have 2 HR20s and a H20. One HR20 is in my office using only one line, and have not yet had a need to record one channel and view another with this particular DVR. The installer left me with the WB68. So although I do not "need" the fifth line, I was debating whether to hook it up just in case.

I do not want to use the multiswitch if it might cause some problems.


----------



## vic3435 (Nov 24, 2005)

zinwell has new multiswitch d* approved its the wb616 check at www.zcwc.com/zcwc/index.htm


----------



## letsjet (Jan 25, 2006)

vic3435 said:


> zinwell has new multiswitch d* approved its the wb616 check at www.zcwc.com/zcwc/index.htm


What does this mean?

"Important: Diplexing of the off-air signals shall not be used with BBC Module and MPEG4-capable HD receivers when connected to a Ka/Ku ODU, Since the Ka-Lo band of 250-750 MHz occupies that frequency band."

Does this mean you can't use the HR20 to get off the air HD?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

letsjet said:


> Does this mean you can't use the HR20 to get off the air HD?


No. It means that you will need a separate OTA cable. With previous HD receivers/dishes, you could diplex the OTA signal onto the lower frequencies that were not being used by the satellite signal. You would then diplex them back off at the receiver.

The new AT9 system stacks some satellite signals down in 250-750 range and therefore you can not add OTA signals.

So if you want OTA, then you will need to have a separate run.

Now with that said, I do not believe that D* is currently using the lower band for satellite signals at this time, so you may be able to get away with diplexing until the new satellites go online.

Also, D* is working on a single line solution call the Frequncy Translation Module. So if you currently have 2 lines, in the future one line should be freed up for OTA.


----------



## kpkingdon (Aug 8, 2006)

Pace Electronics showed a "1 wire" solution for 5 LNB dish + antenna at CEDIA. They called it MFH1 system. I don't have enough posts to provide link, but it might be a solution for some here.

Ken


----------



## wrencht180 (Oct 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> No. It means that you will need a separate OTA cable. With previous HD receivers/dishes, you could diplex the OTA signal onto the lower frequencies that were not being used by the satellite signal. You would then diplex them back off at the receiver.
> 
> The new AT9 system stacks some satellite signals down in 250-750 range and therefore you can not add OTA signals.
> 
> ...


I have the Zinwell wb68 and I want to use my OTA . I am on my 3rd HR20 and I would like to get the OTA directly to my tv and compare with the hr20. I am getting major pixelation with the hr20 still.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

This post on Satguys, say's that only the WB68 works with the new slimline
dish as well..... http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=698253&postcount=1


----------



## westside (Oct 21, 2006)

do all 4 outputs off the 5LNB need to go to the wb68? in other words, if there are multiple HD DVR's in one room, and three lines in the room off the dish, can the switch be used in the room to feed 4 HD inputs? then, can a 4th line feed a non-HD set run straight off the dish?

does this make sense?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, your question makes sense. The answer is yes - all four leads need to go to the WB68.

All four lines MUST go from the dish to the multiswitch. Each line is locked to a specific satellite and polarity (there are four possible combinations), so no matter 
what a receiver asks for, the multiswitch is able to provide it.

If you need to do multiple HD dvr's in one room, plus additional equipment in another room, you will need an absolute minimum of four lines into the main room. Whether you take four outputs of the WB68 and feed them into the main room, and one feed from the output and feed it to the second room (most likely scenario), or take four lines from the dish and feed them to the first room with the multiswitch there and one line from there to the second room, is up to you. Either of those combinations would work.

Carl


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Man, I wonder why the SPAUN wideband powered 4x12 (claims compatibility with the AT9) is so expensive ($500). Holy cow. I am considering putting in a powered multiswitch for the sole reason that between some of my receivers, and the dish, the runs exceed 100 feet. I figure this will help with signal loss and voltage drop. Are there any powered 5lnb compatible multiswitches in an affordable range yet ?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Something to consider as a lower cost option (depending on how many MPEG4 receivers/dvr's you will have).

Run 4 lines from the dish to the WB68. Run 4 lines from 4 outputs of the WB68 to a powered 4x8 or 5x8. This leaves 4 outputs on the WB68 that can feed H20/HR20 units, and 8 outputs on the powered multiswitch that can feed all other receivers. The powered multiswitch will power the dish through the WB68.

Carl


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

You can use this to power the dish. Seems to work good.  You can use some of the approved splitters to route the output to more than one multiswitch. I have a WB-68 and one of the older 4x8 powered models. You just have to be careful to match up the inputs and outputs correctly by voltage and signal.

GH


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Carl - I presume if all my receivers are H20 and HR20's, this will not work ? It is interesting, though, because I do have an unused 4x8 from my 3lnb days.

GH - That device looks great, if not a tad complicated. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Dang, I just went through my whole system today - I have 2 ground blocks and 3 barrel connectors between my dish and my consolidation point in the attic on any one cable. And that overall cable run is approximately 125feet, PLUS whatever the run to the box inside is (15 to 50 feet). I replaced all the ground blocks and barrel connectors with 3ghz rated ones. The system tunes fine, rain fade has not been much of an issue, so I guess I will leave well enough alone for now. I wonder how much fudge is built into that 100 foot spec......


----------

